
Show HN: Pattern matching and guards for Python functions - rasguanabana
https://github.com/rasguanabana/function-pattern-matching
======
creshal
Example suggestion: Ensuring that an argument is a list of strings. I can't be
the only one who wasted hours of debugging because I accidentally fed a string
to a function expecting a list of strings.

~~~
guan
Can I use the generics introduced with the new type annotations in Python 3.5,
so I can refer to Sequence[str] or something like that?

~~~
creshal
The problem is that every string is, internally, also a sequence of (single-
character) strings. So it's not _that_ easy.

